# Williamsburg Va 4/22-4/25 2013



## broz (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking for a 2 Bedroom 2 Bath Condo in Williamsburg Va
April 22-25, 2013  E-mail betty3030@verizon.net


----------



## Tye8len9 (Mar 26, 2014)

Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## broz (Mar 27, 2014)

broz said:


> Looking for a 2 Bedroom 2 Bath Condo in Williamsburg Va
> April 22-25, 2013  E-mail betty3030@verizon.net



Found a place, thanks for all the replies


----------

